# Wincore Mediabar



## kenneki (Dec 22, 2011)

What is Wincore Mediabar - the message says it has blocked an attempt to make changes


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

Do you have the program iMesh installed or ever used iMesh software? Because the Wincore Mediabar is usually bundled into that.


----------



## kenneki (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think so. Not intentionally. Is it bad?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It's junk. It seems to come bundled with torrents or p2p software. I would recommend uninstalling it. 

What version of Windows are you running?


----------



## kenneki (Dec 22, 2011)

Windows 7. I'm a senior citizen and pretty stupid with this computer stuff but I'm trying. karla


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Go to Start > Control Panel > Programs and Features

A list of programs should appear. Scroll down, do you see Wincore Mediabar listed?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Do you still need help with this?


----------

